# Am i mad or perfectley normal.



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok Guys since i cant get out and take pics i will when i am better but this is my collection from mid december to this day as it stands. This is what happens when u r off work for 7 weeks :doublesho and 99.9% bought from alex at ellite car care :lol:

do u think i have lost the plot??

Meguiars Hyper Wash - 1 Gallon x2
Pump Dispenser - fits Gallon x4
Elite Wheel Scrubbing Brush
00 Very Fine Steel Wire Wool
AutoFoam
Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash - 5 litre
Meguiars PlastX
Meguiars Carpet and Interior Cleaner
Elite Fine Grade PolyClay (triple-pack)
Spillproof Organic Air Freshener - Coronado Cherry
Spillproof Organic Air Freshener - Bel Air Blueberry
Spillproof Organic Air Freshener - Shasta Strawberry x4
Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale Spray Seal
Dodo Juice - "Born Slippy" Refill Concentrate 
Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing - 32oz
100ml Storage Bottles - Pack of 5
Autoglym Perfect Palm Microfibre Applicator
Chemical Guys - Microfibre Wash
Zaino Z-9 & Z-10 - Leather Protection Twins
Leather Cleaning Brush
Eurow Shagpile Double Density Towels 
Chemical Guys - Miracle Dryer Ultra Absorbent Towel 25" x 36"
Zaino Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Car Finishes
Zaino Z-18 ClayBar
Zaino ZFX - Special Effects Accelerator
Zaino Z-6 Ultra Clean Gloss Enhancer Spray
Zaino Z-AIO - All In One
Zaino Custom Polish Applicator x5
Elite "Swirl Spotter" Super Bright LED Torch
Elite Wonder Buffing Towel 16" x 16
Autosmart Tardis - 5 litres x2
Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss x2
Zaino - Z-CS Clear Seal
FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant
Dodo Juice - "Fantastic Fur" Premium Buffing Towel x 4
Dodo Juice - Supernatural Premium Buffing Cloth x 4
Dodo Juice - Supernatural Wash Mitt aka "The Wookies Fist"
Auto glym work station​
Total detailing gear over £400.00​
other gear​
Vax 6131 Carpet Washers 
Twin halogens​
​


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not mad, just skint now  gives you something to look forward to when your up and about properly again though tom 



(btw, i'm not taking the blame for the money you spent on the vax)


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Ok Guys since i cant get out and take pics i will when i am better but this is my collection from mid december to this day as it stands. This is what happens when u r off work for 7 weeks :doublesho and 99.9% bought from alex at ellite car care :lol:
> 
> do u think i have lost the plot??
> 
> ...


We are only 3 days into this month, thats the 1st weeks order :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> not mad, just skint now  gives you something to look forward to when your up and about properly again though tom
> 
> (btw, i'm not taking the blame for the money you spent on the vax)


i blame u for the zaino and the vax kev :lol: oj bud i know i cant waite i will be doing more cars this year hopefull. it scares me thiow i still had money left over after all this. but if i went to work i wouldnt have much spare 



mattastra said:


> We are only 3 days into this month, thats the 1st weeks order :lol:


i am doing one big order this month. :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeez :argie: all in 2 months!
Don't think I've spent that in a a year and a half!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> i blame u for the zaino and the vax kev :lol: oj bud i know i cant waite i will be doing more cars this year hopefull. it scares me thiow i still had money left over after all this. but if i went to work i wouldnt have much spare
> 
> i am doing one big order this month. :lol:


thanks tom  what else is there for you to order? :doublesho


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Oaft that is some list youv got going mate, gr8 products too!!!

I really want some Zaino stuff for my own collection


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah some lovely stuff there, dont think you're mad at all. I'd buy more if i had the spare cash


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thanks tom  what else is there for you to order? :doublesho


maybe more zaino and few other treats swissvax  :lol:



drka-drka said:


> Oaft that is some list youv got going mate, gr8 products too!!!
> 
> I really want some Zaino stuff for my own collection


cheers bud i thought long hard about the zaino range on my fabia as its silver and gives great results.



rtjc said:


> yeah some lovely stuff there, dont think you're mad at all. I'd buy more if i had the spare cash


thanks bud i would rather buy in bulk keep me going for 12 months :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Jeez :argie: all in 2 months!
> Don't think I've spent that in a a year and a half!


thats whats happens when u r off sick and the web becomes your home for 12 hours a day and unable to walk or drive.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

That's one way to stock up for the summer, nice haul Tom :thumb:

I bet your on traders websites 24/7.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> That's one way to stock up for the summer, nice haul Tom :thumb:
> 
> I bet your on traders websites 24/7.


Cheers Ben thats my thinking bud, while i am off sick its from around 7 am as i cant sleap till early hours :lol: reading up and understanding each product befour i buy and a lot of help from alex and few other people on the site.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

get some serious performance products tom


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> get some serious performance products tom


i am looking on that site over the weekend what u recomend? shall i just give u my credit card :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> i am looking on that site over the weekend what u recomend? shall i just give u my credit card :lol:


all of it tbh tom, can't say ive used any product and not been impressed by it


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> all of it tbh tom, can't say ive used any product and not been impressed by it


cheers kev off to plan march's order.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lol, your credit card must hate you :lol:


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

perfectly normal haha


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> lol, your credit card must hate you :lol:


benfit of work bud they give me good rates and seam to like me increasing my limt :lol:



fiestaharry said:


> perfectly normal haha


cheers bud


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

good boy!  Its not just you! Love Hyper Wash!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good work there sir :thumb:

now time to get some serious performance gear me thinks!!!!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Perfectly normal, remember, this is detailingworld!!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

supercharged said:


> Perfectly normal, remember, this is detailingworld!!!


thats to true.



big ben said:


> good work there sir :thumb:
> 
> now time to get some serious performance gear me thinks!!!!


i am looking at it :lol:



magpieV6 said:


> good boy!  Its not just you! Love Hyper Wash!


cheers dawn i just want get out there but cant


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that's a kit haul...!

I doff my cap - SUPERB...!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

You nuttah!! i've probably spent £400 since xmas :doublesho


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

You're all mad. At the risk of being sexist, this is the bloke's version of a woman's bathroom collection. Totally unnecessary, and not required for the prime objective of keeping one's car looking good.

All you need (as an owner rather than a pro detailer) is one shampoo, one polish, one clay and one wax or sealant plus trim and interior stuff. I have five Autoglym products, one clay bar, Halfords shampoo and a tin of 476s, and when I actually get around to using them in anger, the results are stunning. Total cost well under £100 including two buckets and various MF cloths and chenille mitts (the pink ones from the sale!).


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Perfectly acceptable behaviour in my opinion... :devil: 

Speak to you soon. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm doing well, i haven't spent a penny on Detailing stuff for ages.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Now that's a kit haul...!
> 
> I doff my cap - SUPERB...!!!! :thumb:


cheers bud i am doing more cars this year as well, so yeh.



W_VRS said:


> You nuttah!! i've probably spent £400 since xmas :doublesho


haha join the mile high dw club lol on spending.



Troon said:


> You're all mad. At the risk of being sexist, this is the bloke's version of a woman's bathroom collection. Totally unnecessary, and not required for the prime objective of keeping one's car looking good.
> 
> All you need (as an owner rather than a pro detailer) is one shampoo, one polish, one clay and one wax or sealant plus trim and interior stuff. I have five Autoglym products, one clay bar, Halfords shampoo and a tin of 476s, and when I actually get around to using them in anger, the results are stunning. Total cost well under £100 including two buckets and various MF cloths and chenille mitts (the pink ones from the sale!).


end of day mate i have more than 5 cars to detail and this is a years worth off gear in one go.



EliteCarCare said:


> Perfectly acceptable behaviour in my opinion... :devil:
> 
> Speak to you soon. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


u would say that Alex :lol: u be able to afford a r8 at this rate. if u did shares it be high.

speak soon

atb

tom



REFLECTS said:


> I'm doing well, i haven't spent a penny on Detailing stuff for ages.


go on spend a penny or two.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

well i he just placed febuarys order.

1 x Menzerna 135mm Polishing Pad 
1 x Menzerna 80mm Polishing Spot Pad 
2 x 3M Perfect-it III High Gloss Finishing Pad Black 150mm 
1 x Zaino Snow White Border-Free Towels (pack of 4) 
1 x Menzerna 80mm Finishing Spot Pad 
2 x XtraVue - Nanofilm Professional Glass Treatment 
1 x Zaino Luxury Finishing Towels (pack of 3) 
1 x Menzerna Final Finish Polish - P0 85 RE 5 - 250ml 
1 x Menzerna Intensive Polish (Power Finish) - P0 85 RD 3.02 - 250ml 
1 x Menzerna Power Finish Polish - P0 203S - 250ml 
1 x IPA
That should keep me happy :detailer:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Speak to you soon. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


:lol:

Looks normal to me :thumb:


----------

